# Best natural look tyre black



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Just looking for some opinions, had some megs endurance, but found the bottle always seemed to seep even when upright. I'd like a natural look for they tyre - not like a slug hs crawled all over them! Any suggestions gratefully received, cheers Ian


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

leistrum said:


> Just looking for some opinions, had some megs endurance, but found the bottle always seemed to seep even when upright. I'd like a natural look for they tyre - not like a slug hs crawled all over them! Any suggestions gratefully received, cheers Ian


I always use Raceglaze Colour Enhance for that natural look.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/wheels&tyres.html

Regards
Dave


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

megs is the best i ve used - but i ve seen loads of recommendations for the blackfire stuff.

I know what you mean about the bottle though - assumed i had been juggling with it - or applying it in my sleep...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

you can use the megs endurance, then buff off the excess - gives a long lasting "modern" shine.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

DPN said:


> I always use Raceglaze Colour Enhance for that natural look.
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/wheels&tyres.html
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, That looks interesting, will see what other suggestions come up but if that does what it says on the tin, and I imagine it does if you like it then I'll probably go for that, many thanks , Cheers Ian


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

james243 said:


> megs is the best i ve used - but i ve seen loads of recommendations for the blackfire stuff.
> 
> I know what you mean about the bottle though - assumed i had been juggling with it - or applying it in my sleep...


Yeah it's horrendous, I left the bottle somewhere when out in the car and took it out of the boot, knew where I'd left it but didn't bother going back to collect it because was fed up with it!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I have blackfire and it gives a good slug look! Poorboys Natural Look Dressing springs to mind if you like matt.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Try some Zaino Z-16 or Swissvax Pneu


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been using FinishKare 108 for the past month or so and it certainly gives the look you like but in the current weather it doesn't last anymore than a week. I used CG New Look Trim Gel before but it has much more shine although it lasts longer. However, if you buff the CG NLTG it becomes much more of a matt finish. The bottle lasts for ages.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

ive been using ag tyre dressing works very well as natural for me 

buff it with soemthing to make it more natural though


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

another vote for Z-16 - great matt black look. Looks VERY factory eg new and not blingy.

SV Pneu is also good but nowhere near as good value IMHO.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Just to add another one to the list, Mark V California Dressing leaves a natural look. Lasts quite well too.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

leistrum said:


> Just looking for some opinions, had some megs endurance, but found the bottle always seemed to seep even when upright. I'd like a natural look for they tyre - not like a slug hs crawled all over them! Any suggestions gratefully received, cheers Ian


I have used many dressing trying to get the look you want and the only one which comes close is Blackfire. It gives a really nice finished, is polycharged and lasts a good few weeks.
:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> I've been using FinishKare 108 for the past month or so and it certainly gives the look you like but in the current weather it doesn't last anymore than a week. I used CG New Look Trim Gel before but it has much more shine although it lasts longer. However, if you buff the CG NLTG it becomes much more of a matt finish. The bottle lasts for ages.


Same here for the CG gel, I always apply to all four tyres with a small sponge, working well into the surface and the sidewall lettering etc. Then after all four are done, I go back to the first one with a MF cloth and buff over. It takes the initial overly glossy shine off (which I don't like) and leaves a nice, natural satin sheen. And of all the tyre dressings I've used over the last 10+ years, it's by far the most durable. And, as you said, a bottle really does last a very, very long time. I must have had mine for well over a year and I've only just used half.

Still tempted by the Blackfire though when the CG eventually runs out.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Then after all four are done, I go back to the first one with a MF cloth and buff over.


Don't you find the MF gets a nice coating of black crap? I did this once but won't do it again as I don't fancy washing the cloth with my nice fluffy drying towels!


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like some products can give both kinds of finish - matt and bling too. Im tempted by the race glaze and Z-16, though like the idea of a polycharged product like Blackfire s lasting a few weeks. Can the Blackfire really appear matt too? It's probably going to be Z-16 because of a 'factory' look (Damon you should be on Commission!). I'll let you know what I get and what I reckon on it, cheers Ian


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

CG NLTG does have the ability to give both a glossy and a more matt finish with buffing as others have said


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I use PB Bold and Bright.......does a good job, but i dont think many on here use it as its not "in" at the moment


----------



## Jay 1983 (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you tried CG's New Trim Gel? This gives a shiny look but not too shiny like a ''slug has run over it'' as you said.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

either sonus tyre dressing or cg v.r.p dressall for me


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

cg v.r.p the same as adams v.r.t good stuff


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Swissvax Penu gets my vote, much prefer the glossier look of Poorboys Bold and Bright or Blackfire though.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Swissvax pneu is the best i have used in terms of looks. Blackfire is very good too and so is zimol tyre.


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

the last time I used Tire&TrimGuardPlus from Ultimate (polycharged, too ) - nice factory-look, rubbers looked like new, washed the car 2 weeks later, rubbers still had the amse fresh look.

Before I got the UltimateT&TGP, I used ZymxxTire - looks good and fresh, too - but a tick more shiney (but not too bad).

Can recommend both


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

d3m0n said:


> I use PB Bold and Bright.......does a good job, but i dont think many on here use it as its not "in" at the moment


Bold and Bright is a great product - i use this on my own car all the time :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Surely this kind of stuff is useless in the UK unless you are presenting your car ?
I drive on a lot of B-Roads and they just get covered in cack all the time !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RobF50 said:


> Surely this kind of stuff is useless in the UK unless you are presenting your car ?
> I drive on a lot of B-Roads and they just get covered in cack all the time !


for alot of people its the finshing touch to a car - why have a nice clean car and horrible brown, grubby looking tyres?


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> for alot of people its the finshing touch to a car - why have a nice clean car and horrible brown, grubby looking tyres?


Yep, I get that, I was hoping you were going to say that one of these products helped magically repel dirt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RobF50 said:


> Yep, I get that, I was hoping you were going to say that one of these products helped magically repel dirt


ive found that some can - like a wheel sealant does for wheels, it can stop dirt sticking to much to tyres


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> ive found that some can - like a wheel sealant does for wheels, it can stop dirt sticking to much to tyres


Anything in particular?


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Wekstat Satin Prot is my new favorite. Before you apply anything, clean them really good with an APC or tire specific cleaner to remove old dressings, browning, or that waxy protectant that some come from the factory with. Satin Prot lasts a very long time and doesn't sling at all, but takes 2-3 coats to look it's best IMO.









Z16 is my 2nd favorite. It covers better with one coat, but only lasts 2-3 weeks depending on weather. Z16 can sling some if it's not buffed well.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

wfedwar said:


> Before you apply anything, clean them really good with an APC or tire specific cleaner to remove old dressings, browning, or that waxy protectant that some come from the factory with.


Can you recommend a good tyre cleaner? I usually just use the alloy wheel cleaner (Autobrite Brite Wheels) is this ok?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Can you recommend a good tyre cleaner? I usually just use the alloy wheel cleaner (Autobrite Brite Wheels) is this ok?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Some wheel cleaners make good tire cleaners, and others don't. Without using yours, I can't say. Degreasers and All-purpose cleaners generally make good tire cleaners. You can tell if it strips off old dressings and brown junk, leaving the tire black and maybe dry-looking.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Cheers wfedwar,

The alloy wheel cleaner seems to be doing a decent job when scrubbed with a brush - just wanted to check using an acid free wheel cleaner was ok and not drying the tyres out too much.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

satin prot on tyres hmm thats a new one to try, i use it on the interior and its brilliant stuff leaves a brilliant finish when buffed off :thumb: and as for tyre use i normally use megs endurance but it is quite hard to work with i find applying with a swisvax pneu brush is best :thumb:


----------



## armalites (Feb 3, 2009)

I can thoroughly recommend 

Contour 455 from Concept Chemicals.

It covers all the bases

1. It is a cleaner not just a dressing.
2. Brings white lettering up like new
3. Can be sprayed/brushed/wiped
4. Level of sheen can be varied in the application

For a natural look you can use it before you wash the car and the tyres look new but not shiny when you have finished the wash. Tyres bead water really well and finish lasts a long tiime.

It can be bought in 5ltr and 25ltr. 

regards
Carl


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

You may already know but AG tyre dressing and vinyl rubber care are the same product! Just the lemon smell is different!


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Meguiars ASD, wipe it on let it sit for a lil bit wipe off excess


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Same here for the CG gel, I always apply to all four tyres with a small sponge, working well into the surface and the sidewall lettering etc. Then after all four are done, I go back to the first one with a MF cloth and buff over. It takes the initial overly glossy shine off (which I don't like) and leaves a nice, natural satin sheen. And of all the tyre dressings I've used over the last 10+ years, it's by far the most durable. And, as you said, a bottle really does last a very, very long time. I must have had mine for well over a year and I've only just used half.
> 
> Still tempted by the Blackfire though when the CG eventually runs out.


another vote for CG gel. great stuff.

i find if you leave it on - that very glossy look has gone after a couple of days, leaving the satin shine you mention, without having to feck up a MF


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers for the tips guys, guess it's worth doing afterall (well, I always give them a wipe but never put anything on em).


----------

